# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xe tải chở sắt “bẻ gãy” cầu, một người mất tích

## phuongnam

*Xe tải chở sắt “bẻ gãy” cầu, một người mất tích*>>chứng khoán
Vụ tai nạn xảy ra khoảng 13h30 chiều nay, 10/9,trên tỉnh lộ 941 thuộc địa phận huyện Tri Tôn, An Giang. Chiếc xe tải chở quá nặng, khi đi gần hết cầu thì bất ngờ cầu sập gẫy, kéo 3 người xuống sông.

Cây cầu gẫy đôi khi chiếc xe tải gần qua hết cầu.
>>tin tuc
Theo một số nhân chứng, vào thời điểm trên, chiếc xe tải BKS 68H-8485 chở sắt đi từ TP. Long Xuyên về huyện Tri Tôn qua cây cầu sắt số 15. Khi xe vừa đi gần qua hết cây cầu thì bất ngờ cầu bị gãy đôi và đổ sập xuống sông.
>>bong da anh
Khi xảy ra sự việc có 1 người đàn ông điều khiển xe máy (chưa xác định chở bao nhiêu người trên xe) và 2 học sinh đi xe đạp trên cầu. Lúc cầu bị gãy sập, tất cả đều rơi xuống sông.
>>vay cuoi

Gần như toàn bộ cây cầu chìm dưới nước.
Ngay sau khi vụ tai nạn xảy ra, người dân đến hiện trường cứu được 2 học sinh đưa đi bệnh viện cấp cứu. Người đàn ông kẹt dưới cầu nhưng do nước chảy xiết và đoạn gãy khá phức tạp nên chưa thể cứu được nạn nhân này lên. Nhiều khả năng nạn nhân đã tử vong.
>>cuoi 24h
Lực lượng CSGT và các ngành chức năng của huyện Tri Tôn cũng đã đến hiện trường để điều tiết giao thông. Do đây là tuyến đường huyết mạch từ đi TP. Long Xuyên về Tri Tôn nên lưu lượng xe rất đông. Khi xảy ra tai nạn đã gây kẹt xe cục bộ 2 bên cầu.
>>boi tinh yeu

Người dân phải qua sông trên những chiếc phà.
Để giải quyết tạm thời cho người và các phương tiện qua sông, cơ quan chức năng đã sử dụng những chiếc phà.
>>hai hoai linh
Nguyên nhân ban đầu được xác định do chiếc xe tải chở quá tải khi đi qua cầu nên gây sập cầu. Hiện vẫn chưa xác định được danh tính tài xế và chủ xe tải.
Vụ việc đang được các ngành chức năng tiếp tục điều tra làm rõ thêm.

----------

